# What should I avoid in 2ww



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there. 

I will be entering my first 2ww following my third ivf cycle. I was just wondering of anyone can advise me what I should and shouldn't avoid. I have a lot of walking to do tomorrow (transfer day) and was
Wondering could this be bad? 

Thank you for reading. 

Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lady,

Believe it or not, but I actually went shopping after ET.  The only thing I was told to avoid was bathes, but that was only because of risk of infection from EC.

I walked around Oxford for about 3 hours and then went food shopping.  My clinic told me to carry on as normal.  I got a BFP and now have a son.

Good Luck
Stacey


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Google!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I am sure you will find some wonderful things on google!

Take it all with a pinch of salt.  

X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I was going to say Google, my clinic advised me not to drive - but hubby and I went on an extended long weekend immediately after ET - did loads of shopping - hubby carried all the bags, I did read that sex was a no no - but my hubby didn't dare touch me anyway after all the prodding I'd be through (internally and externally) - besides which my boobs were killing, so he was gonna go near them under punishment of excruciating pain or worse.

But I'd say no heavy lifting, no excessive weight lifting


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you stacey and shiela, you have put my mind a rest.  I couldn't find anything on google which is why I came here. Thought people may have experiences of what they were advised. 

Thanks again, fingers crossed for a bfp. 

V x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladybird - got everything crossed for you - don't over do it, but don't use it as an excuse to sit on your behind - just carry on as normal - barring carrying anything heavy.

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Ladybird xx

Although Google is a very good friend, he isn't so good further on in your 2ww so just make sure you and Mr Google dont get too attached 
LOL 

I Walked a tiny bit after ET Then went home and had a lay down for a day, then next day i was out shopping  

I'd say just try rest as much as you can, but if you do have a walk round, just make sure you take it nice and easy because i think i had my implantation stomach cramps the same day i went shopping and it did hurt a little bit 4 me xxx


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Ladybird - the only other thing I've been told to limit is caffeine.  I hate coffee anyway so DH popped out and bought some decaffeinated tea bags   xx


----------



## xamyx (Aug 10, 2012)

I was told to aviod heavy lifting , caffein ,raw meats raw fish , unpasteurised cheeses , mayonnaise, pate, im 7dp3dt i test friday hope this helped x


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would add stress!  Try and be nice to youself for 2 weeks. Carry on as normal but try and maybe go out fir a meal or have your nails done or a girly night at the pictures.
basically anything that will leave you feeling relaxed and happy. I found a cram cake with my best friend was better relaxation than all the pampering treatment in the world and cost a lot less!


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah thanks girls. I'm currently on leave from work due to my dad passing away so at least I can rest. I have lots of relaxing time planned with my mam. 

I have cut out caffiene for a while but will make sure I don't have the other things such as mayo and stuff. 

Thank you so much for your help, I am trying not to
Google stuff too as I know how bad it can get lol. 

Xamyx good luck for Friday. I test the following Tuesday. 

Thank you again everyone. V X'x


----------



## silvio (Nov 4, 2011)

ladybird73 said:


> Ah thanks girls. I'm currently on leave from work


Hi Lady,

I am sorry about the circumstances of your time off. I hope everything else is progressing well for you.

I was wondering (since I already used up my leave for my IVF cycle) if anybody had experience of working and commuting during the 2WW or if it was something potentially harmful?

Thank you in advance,

Céline & Silvio


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Celine and Silvio
On my first cycle I wasn't fit to work for first week Or so after EC (stressed out and crying a lot and v tired) so my doctor signed me off, and i worked at home for 2nd week.
For the second cycle I worked at home and was fine
I didn't want to commute as its 2.5 hours minimum a day plus I needed to have my own space when I needed it. 
Luckily work v understanding and type of work I do is fine for me to conduct from home
The time I would say you def need off is between EC and ET due to updates from clinic on embryo development - v emotional whether good or bad news
Good luck
Els


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Eat healthy, take folic acid, light exercise and avoid eating nuts, swardfish and shark!!!! is what I was told lol (never eaten swordfish or shark in my life lol) Oh yeah definately don't get obsessed with Google, it can drive you crazy

Good Luck  x


----------



## silvio (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Els (twins, how exciting!!! ),

This is very helpful as I have more or less the same amount of commuting. My work is Ok with working from home as long as you have a valid reason (but I am so stressed about the outcome that nobody knows I am undergoing IVF - I cant face everybody asking how it is progressing etc...) but I will definitely try and WFH as much as I can. I am currently in the week in between EC and ET (transfer on Tuesday - nerve racking!) and on annual leave. Luckily the Olympic frenzie should be over soon which should help.

Wendy, thank you so much!  now if I was planning on a Sunday Shark roast I need to find an alterntive  !

Thank you again for the advice,

Céline xx


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Celine
Just a quick note to say hope it all went well on Tuesday - will keep fingers crossed for you.
Good luck
Els


----------

